# PORT LINE 2nd ENGINEER



## Brian B (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike Tilley - 2nd Engineer during the '60's - anyone know his whereabouts.


----------



## muirj (Sep 24, 2009)

I lost track of Mike when he moved back to Brocklebanks round 1965. He lived in Sutton Surrey in those days. Great bloke, he was doing his motor time as 2/E with Port Line. I coasted with him on the Port Wellington late 1963. Lets know if you find him. Cheers Jim


----------



## Brian B (Mar 16, 2008)

muirj said:


> I lost track of Mike when he moved back to Brocklebanks round 1965. He lived in Sutton Surrey in those days. Great bloke, he was doing his motor time as 2/E with Port Line. I coasted with him on the Port Wellington late 1963. Lets know if you find him. Cheers Jim


Hi Jim, I sailed as Jnr.2nd with Mike on the old Port Chalmers in 61/62 and last saw him in 63 when he was 2nd on the Port Hobart in Wellington NZ and I was on the American run with USSCo.NZ. I also comtemplated going with Brochlebanks but ended up with several other Companies.Surrey was also the last address I had for Mike but he had shifted. 
Cheers - Brian


----------

